# Farblaserdrucker für 250g/m² Papier



## svennny (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche schon lange einen Farblaserdrucker für 250g/m² schweres Papier. Leider habe ich noch keinen gefunden. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen Vorschlag. Danke


----------



## fluessig (30. Januar 2004)

Willst du Schuhkartons bedrucken
250g/m² sind schon ziemlich krass - könnte mir vorstellen, dass dafür im SOHO Bereich ncihts zu holen ist, da es dauernd Papierstau verursachen würde oder?


----------

